# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Guz na piszczeli

## Diegoran

Witam, około 2 tyg temu na piszczeli zauważyłem guz ok 1,5-2cm. Guz ten nie boli ani od tego czasu nie urósł. Jest raczej twardy i nieprzesuwalny. Mam 23 lata. Miejsce guza gdy dotykam trochę się zaczerwienia, jednak po jakimś czasie zaczerwienienie znika

Jednak boję się, że to może byc kostnomiesak.

----------

